# Fancy hardhat for sale



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Pretty spiffy. Expensive too.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...38359&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_6358wt_1141


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I shoot with a lot of oil co. guy's. If the right person is bidding, they will shell out several g's for it, no problem.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Doesn't metal conduct electricity?...:whistling2:
Probably not OSHA approved.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Doesn't metal conduct electricity?...:whistling2:
> Probably not OSHA approved.


It would look good in some " Big-shots" office though.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Yes, I do remember the guys on big jobs with the cleanest hard hats were the ones who didn't turn the wrenches.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I say that a***s has at least a 1k max set now. Oil field guys hate to be beat by each other. I have seen them bid $10k for a pair of $100 boots at charity shoots.


----------

